# diagnosis for anembryonic gestation



## missy874 (Nov 9, 2010)

Came up with 631..... any thoughts on whether there is a more accurate ICD9?
Thanks,


----------



## preserene (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes You are 100% correct. It is Blighted Ovum 631


----------

